# Painting your plow



## Lawnboy89 (Dec 19, 2004)

What's up guys? This weekend I was going to try and paint my plow, but I'm not sure what type of paint to get and how to go about doing this. Do I use a brush or do I get a can of spray paint also should I sand most of it down there is no rust on the plow itself but a little on the frame.


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

i think u should of done this during the summer. and the key to good paint jobs is prep work the more work u put in befor the paint will determine how it looks. the blade u wanna make sure u remove as much rust as u can and then clean it. the frame pretty much the same. most of the plow companys sell there paint


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

its not an easy job from whats been said on here. takes along time sand blasting for it to come out clean


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i wire wheeled mine to remove the basic junk as i am going to reskin this summer. 

then i did 1/3 with spray can of rustolum sunburst yellow and said the heck with this. got a qrt of rustolum sunburst yellow and brushed 2 thick coats on the blade. 

i have plowed a few jobs dirt and black top. the spot were i used spray can poped off easy. stright brush job still there. 

this is no primer and super rust removal . just hit with grinder and big wire wheel.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

sweetk30;477993 said:


> i wire wheeled mine to remove the basic junk as i am going to reskin this summer.
> 
> then i did 1/3 with spray can of rustolum sunburst yellow and said the heck with this. got a qrt of rustolum sunburst yellow and brushed 2 thick coats on the blade.
> 
> ...


I'm going to agree with this but I'd use a roller. I'd also wait untill the seasons over and then you can take your time. I love wire wheels!


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

I did mine at the beginning of last winter. I used a wire wheel & sandpaper to get all of the big stuff off first - that took an hour or two. Then, I used acetone to clean the entire surface to prep it for paint. I didn't prime it, but I did tape off the decals and instructions. 

I started off with a roller, and rolled the front with a few really thick coats, and then the surfaces between the ribs, and any other flat surfaces, on the back. Then, to get the rest, I used a spray gun. All of this was with the Fisher yellow paint in the quart cans. I had to thin it out with paint thinner to get it to spray nice and even.

Here's what I started with:










And here's what it ended up like:


----------



## billet-boy (Dec 31, 2007)

Lawnboy89;477898 said:


> What's up guys? This weekend I was going to try and paint my plow, but I'm not sure what type of paint to get and how to go about doing this. Do I use a brush or do I get a can of spray paint also should I sand most of it down there is no rust on the plow itself but a little on the frame.


I just used a paint called POR 15 on my light mount you can spray or brush on. It lays out smooth with a brush a little pricey but it looked to be the best i could find to cover less than perfect surfaces


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

billet-boy;478417 said:


> I just used a paint called POR 15 on my light mount you can spray or brush on. It lays out smooth with a brush a little pricey but it looked to be the best i could find to cover less than perfect surfaces


Yeh, I think POR is the way to go. I think it stands for "Paint Over Rust" and it chemically will not let metal rust somehow. I've used it years ago. I can't remember if it was the 15 version or not.


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

*Nice Job!*



nichols;478018 said:


> I did mine at the beginning of last winter. I used a wire wheel & sandpaper to get all of the big stuff off first - that took an hour or two. Then, I used acetone to clean the entire surface to prep it for paint. I didn't prime it, but I did tape off the decals and instructions.
> 
> I started off with a roller, and rolled the front with a few really thick coats, and then the surfaces between the ribs, and any other flat surfaces, on the back. Then, to get the rest, I used a spray gun. All of this was with the Fisher yellow paint in the quart cans. I had to thin it out with paint thinner to get it to spray nice and even.
> 
> ...


Nice Job!!!!!!


----------



## mnormington (Dec 18, 2007)

There's some stuff on the market (forget the name) that converts rust to metal.


----------



## L70 (Dec 6, 2007)

nice clean up of the old fisher, looks sweet
wesport


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm going to do mine today/tomorrow. Will take pics and post too


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Normally every year I go over it with a wire wheel attached to a grinder, or a grinder wheel on the real bad spots. Then just put a couple heavy coats of rust-oleum (store brand) on with a roller. It looks good for most of the winter, I wouldn't expect a plow paint job to last longer than that. Didn't get time to do it this winter so my plow looks like a bag of smashed a$$es.
Don't waste your money on rattle can paint. The wind will blow it off before you get to the first job and drop the plow.


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey Nichols, nice job on the Fisher. You know you can get Fisher "splat" decals cheap on ebay. Then it will really look new.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Some before & after:















Sandblasted. self etch primer,rust oleum paint.


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

This is 2 years later. Still looks good


----------



## Megunticook (Dec 1, 2006)

Lawnboy89;477898 said:


> What's up guys? This weekend I was going to try and paint my plow, but I'm not sure what type of paint to get and how to go about doing this. Do I use a brush or do I get a can of spray paint also should I sand most of it down there is no rust on the plow itself but a little on the frame.


I just went through the whole shebang myself--a lot of good info. from various posters in the thread I started this fall:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47886

But to answer your questions briefly, a lot of guys like Rustoleum (Tremclad in Canada) "stops rust enamel"--the gloss sunburst yellow is pretty close to Fisher's yellow.

I brushed and rolled (except for the trip springs which I sprayed). Finish isn't factory-perfect but pretty smooth with the foam rollers.

Definitely sand/wire brush all loose rust. Any pitted or heavily rusted areas (where you can't clean down to shiny metal) hit with the Rustoleum's "rusty metal primer"--but don't use this on clean metal, use their regular primer instead.

A quick sanding of glossy surfaces (existing paint) would help your job last longer.

Clean everything thoroughly and let it dry thoroughly before applying any primer or paint to the surfaces you've prepped.

I could go on...but it's all in the thread.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I always have had poly plows so I dont have to worry about painting,but I would wait till it is warm outside, unless you have a heated shop. But do it right the first time and it will last a lot longer down the road...


----------



## SnowMP (Dec 31, 2007)

*Welding seams!*

One thing I've noticed on my plow is that there's rust build up in the cracks where there is no weld. So this summer I will be welding all the seams so water and salt can't get in between metal to metal parts.


----------



## Wicked500R (Sep 6, 2007)

G.M.Landscaping;483477 said:


> This is 2 years later. Still looks good
> View attachment 31953


I'd be bolting a new cutting on that blade ASAP! Thats one of the shortest I've seen...


----------



## G.M.Landscaping (Nov 24, 2005)

Wicked500R;485206 said:


> I'd be bolting a new cutting on that blade ASAP! Thats one of the shortest I've seen...


You can't even see the cutting edge in those pics, so how can you say that
I just snaped a pic to show you it's got plenty life left.


----------

